# snow fall totals by date?



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

does anyone out there know how to or where to find snowfall totals by date. i want to record the daily amount that is on record vs my totals for the 2012 - 2013 season. thanks


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

goodlivin33;1619061 said:


> does anyone out there know how to or where to find snowfall totals by date. i want to record the daily amount that is on record vs my totals for the 2012 - 2013 season. thanks


Easy--just google it. Here's one I found in seconds where my wife skis in Vermont:23'+ of snow----Thumbs Up

Jay Peak's Snow and Trail Report
SNOW 24 HRS 0-0 in
SNOW 48 HRS 0 in
SNOW 7 DAYS: 6 in
BASE DEPTH 30-62 in
SEASON TOTAL 280 in
SURFACE Machined Groomed / Spring Conditions
LIFTS OPEN 9 of 9
TRAILS OPEN 78 of 78


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Call your local TV station and talk to the weatherman also.

Had a client about 3 years ago that wanted official totals to verify the bill. Called the local weatherman and he the record for the NWS or NOAA for our specific area.


........


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Where you get screwed on this is. You take a rule and stick in the snow and measure it. But for the weather dept, they have a formula to figure out snow totals.Many times we'll have more then 6 inches of snowfall ,but the official totals was 3 .


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*SNOW fall*

go to your local NWS site, and it should be under snow/rain reportsThumbs Up


----------



## aclawn (Oct 17, 2009)

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/snow-and-ice/dly-data.php


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

How do you not keep track of them as you go? It's the only way to be accurate.


----------

